# New family member!!



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Meet Rodeo! She's a red bi aussie. Such a sweetie, and has taken to raw so well!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awwww! How old? Where did you get her? When did you get her? I also got a new pup Monday last. ACD/BC (supposedly, looks mostly heeler to me at the moment), about 14-16 weeks old. Called him Jib, after the front sail on a sailboat. I love the energy and playfulness puppies bring into the house.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We got her from Reba's breeder about two weeks ago. They are full sisters. She told me on the phone the litter was six weeks old, and I really wanted to wait to get her for a couple more weeks. But, she told me this is their last litter, and they are having problems keeping them in the pen outside, etc etc.... She said the puppy would be fine with me this young, she just wants her to get a good home. And if I know anyone else, send them her way. So, I agreed and stocked up on some drummies and necks for her that morning. Because of her schedule and mine, and she lives a good hour and a half away so we decided to meet in the middle to get her. We picked her up and as soon as we get in the car, Wayne says "I think they just snatched her right off the titty". Seriously, she was so tiny and barely had her teeth. Those chicken necks I bought had to go through the grinder for her to eat. They said she had been eating and drinking fine on her own. But I'm not sure of that. It's like her breeder decided this was the last litter, and just literally threw her hands up with it. But it's fine now, because Rodeo is doing great. I think she may be close to six weeks now, and all is fine. I lover her like crazy!

In fact, Aussie (the blue merle) is from the same breeder as well.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats on your new puppy - she's a beauty! Sorry your breeder sold her so young.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to Rodeo; she's beautiful. No comments on the breeder.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks ya'll! And yea, I hope she's done. She did a good job at one time. I'm not sure what happened. But, at least we do have Aussie, Reba and now Rodeo, and they are wonderful.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

What a pretty girl! Congrats on the new baby


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Kakeh Patel (Jan 19, 2016)

Lovely!!!!


----------



## Kakeh Patel (Jan 19, 2016)

You have maintained your dog's hair, skin and coat very well!! Such a beauty to watch them all together!! and look at the coat of the right most!!! Want a front view!!! The Alpha dog looks!!! God bless you for providing an needy the life they always deserved from the brainies like us, who instead of helping- cut and chop down their habitat, hurt them! 
god bless!! The coin has both sides!! Here is the BRIGHTER ONE!!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks ya'll! I need to get some current pictures of both her and Reba. They have both grown so much! As soon as I get some, I'll put them up. Probably this weekend.


----------

